# G23 Upgrade.



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

After upgrading my G26 it's now my G23's turn. I was very happy with not only Zaffiri Precision's slide and barrel but their service as well. They sent out the parts right away and I received them within 3 days from Florida to Arizona. I like to polish the flats on the slides to a mirror like finish. Starting with 320 wet or dry all the way up to 2000. Polishing the flats on these slides took very little effort as they were perfectly flat. Some slides have low spots and require more effort to get the same results. The overall machining of these slides both inside and out is outstanding. The barrels are just as nice and required no fitting. Other than a sight pushing and front sight tool you'll need a channel liner installation tool and channel liner. Channel Liner Install and Removal tool. Front Sight Tool for Glock® 

Next will be my G43. I wish they made the same parts for my G30.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Good Lord Almighty, those sure look nice!


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

berettatoter said:


> Good Lord Almighty, those sure look nice!


Thank You!!! 
Who says Glocks are ugly?


----------



## THEORGANISER09 (4 mo ago)

I have a 160mm inner barrel in my Hicapa. In 9 out 10 games, I use my pistol as main weapon, so i rarely holster it Other than in safezone and i love the look of compensated pistols that allowed for long barrels.

First a disclamer hehe, having never owned a glock, tthis is all hear say from mates or internet and offcourse my own oppinion about playing style n so on.

The g23 is a smaller glock right, so i expect You to use it mostly as a second for You rifle?
Suppressed pistols are slower to draw and a hassle when crawling because of extra lenght.

A few issues with changing outer barrel, it needs to match the slide, so u need to buy new slide and matching outer barrel.
Secondly unless its a light weight suppresser it Will press Down the front of the slide, slowing Down slide speed and Maybe causing malfunctions.

Easiest Way to avoid that is to buy a sas kit, nineball, 5ku and prob others make it. Then u woudnt need a new outer barrel. Add a short supressor and a barrel between 110-150mm.

Lenght of barrel is the lenght that fit your use.


----------

